# Heart Murmur In Puppy



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Hello and welcome,
Most puppy murmurs between a 1-2 usually go away, but if you know ahead of time from the breeder, I would ask to take the puppy to your own vet or cardiologist before you agree to take him. Also ask her if she will still give a guarantee with the pup. With that said, there are several members here with goldens with heart murmurs alot worse like between 3-6 and they have lived happy and full lives some without medication. 

They may not be able to run as long or as hard as a pup without a murmur but they usually know when to slow down and rest, if not then you just need to keep an eye on them to not overdue it. That was always my fear when I got a puppy but now seeing all the positive stories here from members that are going thru it, that isnt a concern. The two members I can think of right now are MaggiesMom (cruiser) and Marshab1 (tinkerbell)
Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

My limited understanding is that mild heart murmurs are not uncommon in puppies and can resolve themselves as the puppy grows.

We had a golden who had a grade 3 murmur (probably SAS). He lived to be 9 and never had any problems with it. We ended losing him to cancer. Again my limited understanding of heart murmurs is that Grades 1-3 usually cause no problems and require no treatments. Grades 4-6, you usually have reason for concern.


----------



## ZaBo (Jun 27, 2009)

BeauShel said:


> Hello and welcome,
> Most puppy murmurs between a 1-2 usually go away, but if you know ahead of time from the breeder, I would ask to take the puppy to your own vet or cardiologist before you agree to take him. Also ask her if she will still give a guarantee with the pup. With that said, there are several members here with goldens with heart murmurs alot worse like between 3-6 and they have lived happy and full lives some without medication.
> 
> They may not be able to run as long or as hard as a pup without a murmur but they usually know when to slow down and rest, if not then you just need to keep an eye on them to not overdue it. That was always my fear when I got a puppy but now seeing all the positive stories here from members that are going thru it, that isnt a concern. The two members I can think of right now are MaggiesMom (cruiser) and Marshab1 (tinkerbell)
> Good luck with whatever you decide.


Yeah, the breeder said that we can take him to our vet and bring him back to the breeder if need be. But I don't think I will be able to let the dog go after spending an hour with him in the car. So were almost for sure were going to keep him now. Thanks for providing positive input.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

One thing that's great is that the breeder was so honest and upfront with you. I agree that pups often outgrow these murmurs.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Apr 26, 2008)

My Zoey had a heart murmer when she was a pup and she outgrew it. Hope everything works out the same way with your new furbaby! Dont forget to post lots of pictures when you get him home.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

You read my mind. Kudos to the breeder.




Ljilly28 said:


> One thing that's great is that the breeder was so honest and upfront with you. I agree that pups often outgrow these murmurs.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Very responsible breeder.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

A pup with a grade 1-2 usually grows out of them by 16 weeks. If they dont its not anything to be worried about it. Cruiser has had a grade 3 since he was 8 weeks old and lives a normal golden life, he play with my other dogs and by looking at him you would never know it.


----------



## Sadiesdream (Jul 11, 2008)

like Joe said very responsible breeder. From my experience and knowledge you should be ok, you always run that slight risk no mater what but all the pups I've interacted with that had a heart murmur out grew it. So in my opinion I'd still get the little pup. All doggies need luvens


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

My Vet heard a slight heart murmur when Timber had his 12 week checkup.
It was gone by his 16 week check up.
Now all she hears is a good strong heart   
Well, that's when he's not trying to eat her stethoscope!!!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Asia had one to at 12 weeks and it was gone a month later. The vet said the only reason she even heard it was because Asia was so quiet and calm during the exam. To this day, she sits completely still not moving a muscle when she has her yearly check up. The vet told me last week when she was listening to her heart that it is almost like she knows she is supposed to stay quiet and still . My little sweetheart. I'm sure your puppy will grow out of the murmer too especially if there is no history with the parents and other offspring. Best wishes for that coming your way if you choose to take the puppy.


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

My husky had a grade 2 murmur that I knew about when I picked her up at the breeders. It was gone by the time she was 14 weeks old. When I had to let her go to the bridge at 12-1/2 years, her heart was still going strong.

I agree that a 1 hour car ride is enough time to fall in love and never want to give them back. Good luck with your pup.​


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

as has been said alot of puppy murmurs are innocent and they are outgrown by 16 wks...if I was to sell a pup that this didn't happen then purchase price would be refunded. Good luck to you and puppy.


----------



## Goldbeau (Mar 29, 2008)

Beau had a 1-2 murmur when we got him at 8 weeks. It was caught by my vet, not the breeder. Sounds like you have a very responsible breeder. We had Beau evaluated by a cardiologist (the breeder paid for this) who said it was a mild form of SAS. He did not outgrow the murmur, but we were told it would not effect his life. The evaluation made me feel better. The breeder offered to take him back, but we already were in love with him. I personally would ask the breeder to pay to have him evaluated by a cardiologist before making a decision. All dogs with a 1-2 murmur do not outgrow them. Also, some vets and cardiologists have different interpretations of what grade a murmur is. Best of luck.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I have been told by several vets that legally only a cardiologist can only diagnose a grade 1.


----------



## Goldbeau (Mar 29, 2008)

Maggies mom said:


> I have been told by several vets that legally only a cardiologist can only diagnose a grade 1.



I think this is the best way to go. I have known people that were told by their breeder or vet it was a 1-2 and a cardiologist diagnosed it as much more significant.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Goldbeau said:


> I think this is the best way to go. I have known people that were told by their breeder or vet it was a 1-2 and a cardiologist diagnosed it as much more significant.


I agree.. when the volunteer brought me Cruiser , she was told by a vet he was a low 1-2 and i took him to my vet she said a grade 3 , we then took him to a cardiologist who confirmed a grade 3.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

I would ask if the pup has been checked by a Cardiologist. To do that, however, most Cardio Vets want to wait until the pup is around 10+ weeks old...to ascertain exactly what is causing the murmur. 

It could well be a murmur that will go away...or not. You just don't know, and neither does the breeder. She also doesn't know what grade it is unless a Cardio vet has checked the pup out. Regular vets are notoriously bad at grading murmurs - not because they're bad vets, but because cardiology is not their field.

Talk to the breeder some more, and see if she'll willing to wait for a full cardio checkup.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

We got Sunshine at 3 months knowing she had a heart murmur and that it was strong (didn't know the grade). The breeder wouldn't sell her because of it and was looking for a home so we took her. We had her checked by a cardiologist and found that she had severe SAS. They gave her 3 years, fortunately she did well and pass away 1 month shy of her 8th birthday. Still to short a time but more then we had hoped. If I had it to do over again knowing everything we would go through (and the expense) absolutely she was a perfect dog.

Please have the cardioligist check the puppy, if there is a problem that will require medications and medical expenses for the life of the dog you need to know it now. We spent a lot of money on medical care for our "free" puppy.

Did the breeder have heart clearances on the parents?


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

You need to be ready for the expense and emotional challenge of a dog who potentially has a serious heart problem before you take this pup. Of course, we all need to be ready for serious health problems with our dogs, no matter how wonderful or competent a breeder is. You just happen to have more information from the outset.

In terms of the practicality of it: check your bank account, check your own heart, and go get the dog. Take the reduced price, ask for a rider on your contract that specifically states you'll have the rest of the price refunded should the dog continue to have a gradable murmur after, say, six months of age.

Your first stop after your regular vet for a puppy checkup should be a veterinary cardiologist to grade the murmur and to have a baseline of heart health as the pup grows.

As many here have said, minor heart murmurs often disappear as a pup ages. Just be prepared for the worst and hope for the best.


----------



## ZaBo (Jun 27, 2009)

Well we did decide to get the puppy with the heart murmur. We've taken him to the vet twice so far for shots and checkup and during the last visit the vet said she could barely detect any heart murmur at all. The vet said that the murmur will most likely just go away over time. :crossfing So far hes been a very good puppy and we love him to death. Heres a few pictures of Mickey. In most of them hes playing with the Pomeranian puppy next door.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Mickey is adorable~~congratulations!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

What a cutie Mickey is and congrats on your new baby.


----------

